# Intercomunicador Inalambrico



## drmercurio (May 18, 2006)

Hola amigos como estan, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria consulatarles como podria hacer para contruir un intercomunicador inalabrico, que sea de 2 canales, es decir que pueda hablar y oir simultamente en los dos lados, un lado ira fijo, pero el otro no, el otro seria movil, el alcanze con unos 50 o 100 metros..es suficiente, pero si fuera mas..seria ineresate..muchas Gracias

Saludos


----------



## VichoT (May 19, 2006)

Holas.drmercurio. Prueba con 2 grupos de transmisores/receptores.
 Por ejemplo el trans fijo lo dejas en 5mhz(por popner un nº) y el receptor dela estacion fija lo dejas en 4.5mhz. En cambio el equipo movil lo haces transmitir a 4.5mhz y el receptor lo ajustas a 5mhz .
Ó podrias usar el metodo delas comunicaciones digitales conmutando continuamente entre el mod transmision y recepcion a una alta frecuencia de cambio. Asi al oido humano no detecta los cortes de audio  durante la etapa de transmision.
Bye!


----------



## drmercurio (May 20, 2006)

Gracia Vitucho, pero sabes,yo no se mucho de electronica, es mas, sigamos que soy un fanatico de esta, por lo cual yo epnse en algun modelo para poder ensamblar, pero los datos que me haz dado me sirvieron para darme cuenta que lo peudo hacer en 2 partes diferentes, cosa que me emplia la visio, pero me gustaria saber tambien acerca de alguna maqueta, o algun modeo a seguir, muchas Gracias.
Atte DrMercurio


----------



## vinho (May 23, 2006)

Quizá esto te sirva: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-walkie-talkie-422/. Un walkie talkie es un transmisor receptor...


----------



## drmercurio (May 28, 2006)

Gracias vitucho, es un proyecto interesante ese del wlakie talkie, pero ya lo habia visto =( , lo que yo buscaba es que sea como un telefono inalambrico, es decir uno para oir y otro para hablar, exactamente igual que el telefono, pero que sea intercomunicador entre 2 iguales, gracias.
Atte DrMercurio


----------

